

Netflix is down - vnchr
http://Netflix.com

======
justinsb
When some AWS AZs went down last year, Netflix made a big deal of their
distributed architecture and how that made them immune to failures of an
entire AWS region. That now looks more like blind luck.

~~~
ckdarby
Not true, link where they state they're immune to failures.

~~~
justinsb
Plainly they're not immune to _all_ failures; I think you've made a parsing
error there.

[http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-netflix-
learned-...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2011/04/lessons-netflix-learned-from-
aws-outage.html) [http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/2012/03/18/netflix-how-
we-...](http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/cloud/2012/03/18/netflix-how-we-got-a-
grip-on-awss-cloud-40095277/) [http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-
on-simpledb-dyn...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2012/01/thoughts-on-simpledb-
dynamodb-and.html)

There's also all the "soft" statements they made; I'll let you search for them
yourself.

------
wanghq
"Contrary to what you might have heard on Hacker News, Netflix is not down.
They're beta testing Elastic Spot Uptime. Give it a try!"
<https://twitter.com/AmazonStatus/status/218920276207996929>

~~~
justinsb
Love this Twitter account - hope it lasts!

------
elq
<http://movies.netflix.com/> or <http://dvd.netflix.com/>

A question... what's the difference between free aws support for standard
accounts and the highest paid level of support for aws?

Free aws support is evasive and opaque on <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

When you pay for support you get evasion and opacity on the phone and in
person.

------
webology
Netflix runs on AWS which is down on the east coast -
<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>. These two things are related.

------
vnchr
Confirmed at 9:00pm PST: <http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/Netflix.com>

------
xyproto
For me, it's down all the time due to my geographical location.

------
kirpekar
Down in Roku too

~~~
DiabloD3
I can confirm this.

